# Working on my website..



## laynea24

I'm not quite done with it. I have a list of things to do, so I wanted to share and see what you all could add to my list! I am new at this and I know several of you aren't! 

Here's my list:

1. Redo the photos that aren't saved for web use.
2. Add the rest of my portfolio and design it's page.
3. Proof read again.
4. Enhance mobile version.
5. Take a good self portrait and family photo and add them to the about me section.
6. Add Paypal button.
7. Add calendar page. (Showing open shooting days)
8. Create blog.

My website is layneablanchard.com. Any tips are very much appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------

